# Ferrox - any time now?



## Aquin (Dec 30, 2006)

It seems like you guys are going into Admin mode alot more frequently now. Aside from that, is there any chance Ferrox will be released early Janurary?


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess someone had to finally mention Admin mode.
Thanks for the restraint up 'til now, given that that's been in use for nearly two months as a means to flush the server and keep FA going.

We were using that a lot more last month, during the worst period, but doing so now to try to keep a _higher_ level of service going than back then.
Playing for time until the new server installation in early January.

As to Ferrox, I don't think anyone had suggested a date in advance of "early Spring"; i.e. March/April.
I'll ask to check on the latest, since I haven't had _any_ time at all to input/monitor on that side recently.

Regards,
David.


----------



## Tinintri (Dec 31, 2006)

What about being able to delete submissions...?  That would be lovely..


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 31, 2006)

Deleting submissions was one of the things slowing down the system. Deleting will probably be back up once they do the server move. I know Dragoneer posted that Gushi received the new server. That means FA is going to be offline for a while so they can transfer everything over, and tweak the configs and other necessary procedures.


----------



## Aquin (Dec 31, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> I guess someone had to finally mention Admin mode.
> Thanks for the restraint up 'til now, given that that's been in use for nearly two months as a means to flush the server and keep FA going.
> 
> We were using that a lot more last month, during the worst period, but doing so now to try to keep a _higher_ level of service going than back then.
> ...



Thanks for the info. Luckily March/April happens to be right in between my 20th b-day, so that would be cool to see it come out then.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Deleting submissions was one of the things slowing down the system.



Mass deletes (nukes) were helping cause a bit of the slowdown as some people were using those every time they had 100 or 200 items to remove, rather than a few thousand. Has been suspended for those lower values (only) afaik until the new server's in place.

The actual reason submission deletion, etc., have been removed for now is owing to accounts with trivial passwords (y'can guess what those might be) being hacked and cleared-out. Deletion logic is being reworked, but the root cause is not a FA glitch. For once...?



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Deleting will probably be back up once they do the server move. I know Dragoneer posted that Gushi received the new server. That means FA is going to be offline for a while so they can transfer everything over, and tweak the configs and other necessary procedures.



*nods* Early January for the new server. The sooner, the better.
Gushi will be doing the installation.

On Ferrox, the DB design and system schema should be well underway and Crypto just posted a journal looking for more coders; http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/69713/
(Will try to get that as an official post over here, but he might be waiting for Dragoneer to do the honors on that).

d.


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Jan 1, 2007)

*cough* vaporware *cough*

At least, I hope not...


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh gawd, don't you even think of questioning  our fabled hero "Ferrox". When our hero arrives he'll sweep us off our feet and take us into a perfect world of perfect features and may he have mercy apon the souls that have doubted his mightyness.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

Torin_Darkflight said:
			
		

> *cough* vaporware *cough*
> 
> At least, I hope not...



Thanks for the vote of support, Torin. 
Ditto for our new server?

d.


p.s. Don't believe everything HRH Wangchuk from Bhutan says, above, either. OK?


----------



## goat (Jan 1, 2007)

gonna be released with duke nukem forever


----------



## PunkTiger (Jan 3, 2007)

goat said:
			
		

> gonna be released with duke nukem forever



I thought Ferrox was bundled with _Warcraft Adventures: Lord of the Clans_.


----------



## lennymutt (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome, I can't wait until the new server is installed. I'm not impatient or anything, I just think it'll be great for everything to be moving smoothly again


----------



## TORA (Jan 4, 2007)

OFF TOPIC: Nice avatar, Punktiger.


----------

